# BajuJet Direct to Garment Printer



## darklordxin (Dec 29, 2015)

Hi, has anyone heard of BajuJet Direct to Garment Printer from Malaysia? I am from the Philippines and I want to purchase this machine. I can't find any reviews about this machine. I hope someone can help me if this machine will be a good investment. I want to invest a DTG machine for my small tshirt shop and I am looking for not so expensive machine but not a china brand ;-)


----------



## firdante (Jul 27, 2016)

I have it, and its working for me. Support is ok, and even better if you are close to malasya time


----------



## artisjet08 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi friend, have you been using Bajujet till now?


----------



## artisjet08 (Jun 28, 2017)

hi friend, could you please share with us more about your experiences with Bajujet


----------



## firdante (Jul 27, 2016)

Ok, i been using it for more than a year now and im happy with it. I print everyday around 40-60 t-shirts, and i had day when i printed more than 300 tshirts without problem.

There is a learning curve, and at the beginning it gave me a lot of headaches. When o bought it the sellers made a WhatsApp group with me and when i have and issue till this day i can contact them without problem, the only inconvenience is that we have a 12hrs difference.

The printing software is web base installed in the machine so thats pretty convenient and easy to use. I had to try different cotton shirts and adjust so i can get the best printing result without expending to much ink. 

The head is an epson DX5 so you do get a lot of information regarding this head online. 

The machine has a ink circulation system for white so it helps a lot. 






artisjet08 said:


> hi friend, could you please share with us more about your experiences with Bajujet


----------



## bigbloke (Oct 26, 2018)

yes we purchased one and it has never worked.. the mother board was faulty and the technician didnt even know how to calibrate the touch pad control panel.. they have no service and we still need to spend a couple of thousand dollars au to repair it if it is repairable... great sales pitch bad product and no service


----------



## bigbloke (Oct 26, 2018)

artisjet08 said:


> hi friend, could you please share with us more about your experiences with Bajujet


yes we purchased one a year ago it came with a faulty mother board and no service.. it will go to the dump as it is just a boat anchor wish we never heard of it ... slick advertising slick sales pitch shame it doesn't work


----------



## bigbloke (Oct 26, 2018)

darklordxin said:


> Hi, has anyone heard of BajuJet Direct to Garment Printer from Malaysia? I am from the Philippines and I want to purchase this machine. I can't find any reviews about this machine. I hope someone can help me if this machine will be a good investment. I want to invest a DTG machine for my small tshirt shop and I am looking for not so expensive machine but not a china brand ;-)


we purchased one and it arrived with a failed mother board and their technicians didn't even know how to calibrate the touch pad.. we also purchased a solvie jet and it arrived out of the box with a damaged daughter board an bent chassis and nothing working we spent a thousand dollars AU on repairs as the manufacture would not help us other than to tell us we were not turning it on properly and when photos of damaged parts were sent to them they told us they didn't want to see pics of broken parts they wanted to show us how to turn it on.. very bad investment


----------

